# King springs



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone know who sells King springs?

I know of 2 places,but one sells a set for $350 and needless to say I won't be paying that for a damn set of springs.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> Anyone know who sells King springs?
> 
> I know of 2 places,but one sells a set for $350 and needless to say I won't be paying that for a damn set of springs.
> 
> The other place I heard stiffs people after receiving their money.


$350 for all four isn't that bad. Speed Inc sells the set for $375


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> $350 for all four isn't that bad. Speed Inc sells the set for $375


Actually it's just for either the rear or front set,not both sets.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Edited at request of poster.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Justice said:


> Edited at request of poster.


Thanks!


----------

